# Goat stomping feet and twitching legs



## Pepperjack'smom

My fixed, Male goat has started stomping his feet, twitching his legs, and lifting his legs like he's stepping on hot coals. Ideas? Is he playing? I wouldn't think it's hormonal since he was fixed several months ago.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Pepperjack'smom said:


> My fixed, Male goat has started stomping his feet, twitching his legs, and lifting his legs like he's stepping on hot coals. Ideas? Is he playing? I wouldn't think it's hormonal since he was fixed several months ago.



How was he fixed ? Banded, surgical by vet ? How old is he ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If it were me I would be considering an external parasite problem.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/lice-what-they-are-and-how-to-control-them


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ours would do that when they had fahr ants on their hooves and legs.....


----------



## Pepperjack'smom

Welp, got it figured out...lice!!!


----------



## Pepperjack'smom

frustratedearthmother said:


> If it were me I would be considering an external parasite problem.
> 
> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/lice-what-they-are-and-how-to-control-them



Yep, just found lice.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom

frustratedearthmother said:


> If it were me I would be considering an external parasite problem.
> 
> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/lice-what-they-are-and-how-to-control-them



Yep, found lice.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom

B&B Happy goats said:


> How was he fixed ? Banded, surgical by vet ? How old is he ?



Just found lice. Ugh.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ours would do that when they had fahr ants on their hooves and legs.....



Lice...ugh


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lice happens, glad its nonthing worse


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's that time of year...don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Hipshot

Had that problem and another BYHer said Cylence  pour on insecticide . It worked killed the all lice with one treatment. I used 5ccs and just put a little between the horns. Then little drops  along the back on the skin until the 5cc was all on the goat . The easiest lice treatment I ever did .


----------

